# O mar não está para peixe/ el horno no esta para bollos



## Isoka

Eu e minhas expressões idiomáticas...vamos lá.

Alguém sabe algo em espanhol equivalente a "O mar não está para peixe"?


Gracias!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Que é o que isso quer dizer? Tal vez com o significado subjacente nós podemos encontrar a expressão...


----------



## olivinha

Veja aqui, Giorgio:
O MAR NÃO ESTÁ PARA PEIXE. Expressão usada para se dizer que nada está bom, que as coisas não andam boas, que não é o momento oportuno para as coisas serem feitas.
No momento não consigo me lembrar de nenhuma expressão correspondente em espanhol.


----------



## Probo

olivinha said:


> Veja aqui, Giorgio:
> O MAR NÃO ESTÁ PARA PEIXE. Expressão usada para se dizer que nada está bom, que as coisas não andam boas, que não é o momento oportuno para as coisas serem feitas.
> No momento não consigo me lembrar de nenhuma expressão correspondente em espanhol.


 

*¡No está el horno para bollos!* Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

El más poular es sin duda "no está el horno para bollos"  como apuntó Probo. También  se usa 
*"la cosa* (el día, la ocasión etc.) *no está para fiestas"*


----------



## Tomby

Eis duas expressões:
- "_No es (está) para tirar cohetes_". Por exemplo: "_la situación no es para tirar cohetes_". Expressão bastante similar à expressada por Mangato.
- "_La cosa está que arde_". Significa que a situação é inoportuna ou intempestiva.
Quanto à "_No está el horno para bollos_" (muito popular) veja o que diz o *Dicionário de WRF*. [#7].
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Entendi. Se o problema for dinheiro então poderia ser: "No está la mona para tafetanes". 
Não sei bem certo se é uma expressão muito conhecida, mas minha mãe a diz muito!


----------



## Mangato

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Entendi. Se o problema for dinheiro então poderia ser: "No está la mona para tafetanes".
> Não sei bem certo se é uma expressão muito conhecida, mas minha mãe a diz muito!


Ouvi essa expressão na Colombia e gostei dela. Acho que na Espanha não muito conhecida.


----------



## Isoka

Pessoal, valeu mesmo! Muito obrigada!

Abraço.


----------



## cpamef

Qual seria em português a frase equivalente a "El horno no esta para bollos"? Essa frase é utilizada em espanhol quando por exemplo houve um problema e você quer falar com alguém, mas esse não é o momento correto.. como que é melhor esperar.. por exemplo:

Echaron gente del trabajo y estas pensando en pedir un aumento.. y ahi te dicen
"ojo eh, que el horno no esta para bollos.."

OBRIGADA
Pamela


----------



## Vanda

Ah, dizemos: o mar não tá pra peixes.

Achei melhor juntar a outra.


----------



## coquis14

Está en el diccionario:

No estar el h. para bollos (fig) (fam) não estar a maré para peixe.

Saludos


----------



## cpamef

coquis14 said:


> Está en el diccionario:
> 
> No estar el h. para bollos (fig) (fam) não estar a maré para peixe.
> 
> Saludos


 

Mil Gracias! no lo habia visto! 

Embora seja professora há muitas coisas que não sei... cada língua tem a suas particularidades né?

Obrigada Coquis, Obrigada Vanda


----------

